# Costa del Sol > Get-together > The Results!



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

A really good night was had by all at the first Costa del Sol Get-together. It was held at the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena on Tuesday evening at 7pm, which coincided with the happy hour 

Brian arrived first, and looked for the white hat with the red/blue band around it on a table. Now what are the odds on there being two tables with such a hat on it? Well there was, and Brian sat at the 'other' one and beamed big smiles and offered handshakes to a totally bemused stranger. Fortunately, he espied the right table, and made himself known to me. Almost immediately we were joined by AllHeart and Melissa. After getting a little lost, we were eventually joined by Susi and her husband.

Here is the group photo:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/b6bn6t6e42gv0mj/AABaCp7XUpVBx5OWt3UKn51Aa

Later, myself, Brian, Melissa and AllHeart went for dinner and enjoyed the free entertainment.

The company was wonderful, and the conversation flowed, I really enjoyed it. Brian suggested 20th Oct for the next meet-up and I will definitely make it. I hope more will join us next time.

Wibs


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds good, who is who on the photo? I too would have joined you, but the bus service from here is awful


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Left to right in the photo: Susi's partner, Brian, Melissa, Me, Susie, Wibs.

I had soooooo much fun!!!! This was my first time since getting to Spain last year that I've been in a group of people speaking English and the first time I've been in any establishment where everyone speaks English. It was such a decadent treat! I'm terribly homesick today as a result. Everyone is sooooo nice, just like people are on the forum in writing. The dinner entertainment was all classic songs in English done karaoke style. I was in heaven to hear some of my favourite songs in English. Then of course there were the live lady dancers, who were to die for. Here they are:

















Thank you all for such a lovely time! :grouphug:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for that, often wonder what people on forums look like. Sounds like a good "Do"

The only person I speak English with is Bosslady, hardly anyone here speaks English and those few that can do so with difficulty.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Now I know who I am looking for when we meet AllHeart...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

thrax said:


> Now I know who I am looking for when we meet AllHeart...


...in just a little over three weeks. Woot! And Yay!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd tell you what I look like but it won't help. I am nothing at all like I look in a mirror and worse than that I don't look anything like I want to look.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thrax, you're scaring me! Lol!


----------



## Susi43 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for organising the evening Wibs, we really enjoyed meeting everyone. I look forward to seeing you again in October. In the meantime ............. keeeeep dancin' &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Susi43 (Aug 25, 2015)

It was good to meet you AllHeart and hope we can meet up when I next get to Malaga - am sure we can find something interesting to do.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Susi43 said:


> It was good to meet you AllHeart and hope we can meet up when I next get to Malaga - am sure we can find something interesting to do.


It was wonderful to meet you too, Susi. We don't need to do anything interesting to hang out. I fell in love with you and Chris at first sight. We can just do the same - just sit near each other - and I'll be happy!


----------

